# Flash/Firefox Issue?



## christov84 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey _a_ll,

_I_ have this issue that Firefox or Flash won't load the next song in a You_T_ube playlist. I have to manually click on the song_, h_it reload and then hit play and it works. _That s_ounds weird. _I d_on't know if anyone else has experienced this before.


----------

